# anyone know of a "routeplanner" for Italy



## briancbyrne (10 Mar 2009)

hi,
Have jsut booked a villa on the east coast of Italy however I am flying into Rome. Does anyone know of an Italian route planner type service similar to the AA route planner which is available on the Irish AA site?

appreciate it.

Brian


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Mar 2009)

Google Maps is not bad.


----------



## mathepac (10 Mar 2009)

Register for free for this - very handy,  http://www.mappy.fr/

Fuel costs, tolls, fuel stops, etc.


----------



## jhegarty (10 Mar 2009)

http://www.aaireland.ie route planner also covers europe.

Found it to be good around Ireland, don't know how it is for europe.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (10 Mar 2009)

Via Michelin - http://www.viamichelin.com/  - has pretty good coverage in almost all of Europe, including Italy


----------



## myate (10 Mar 2009)

I  used to use [broken link removed] when I had to drive all over europe for work. Worked a treat. That or http://www.theaa.com/ route planner. Always handy to have one of the big A3 europewide maps. I find they're great too. Just photocopy the country you need and highlight the road you need. Couple that with the online directions, hey presto, you're there!!


----------



## briancbyrne (10 Mar 2009)

thanks folks - appreciate it


----------

